# The Jan '10 agiles are going to be sick!



## Cadavuh (Aug 17, 2009)

Septors and Interceptors in purple quilt and lizard burst with fingerboard and scale options ! Whos ordering one? A lot of agile threads lately


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am hopeing i can scrap up enough cash for one. might be selling my two jackson rr3's just to get one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

you're all like kids at Christmas


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you're all like kids at Christmas




Dude a Lizard burst 27" interceptor with an ebony fretboard. It be like the first time I laid eyes on Angelina Jolie


----------



## I_infect (Aug 17, 2009)

25.5 septor black flame maple board, just may grab an interceptor as well, haven't decided yet, one, the other, or both.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 17, 2009)

i grabbed my soon to be first seven. Purple tribal 27" maple board Septor.

Its gonna be awesome...


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 17, 2009)

A fine first choice you have made


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just bought a used 725 from Keith. Never played a 27". Wondering if I should order one of them too. The new options and ordering look great. However, are the people who order the ebony boards going to get ebony boards and things like that?


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Septors and Interceptors in purple quilt and lizard burst with fingerboard and scale options ! Whos ordering one? A lot of agile threads lately



Where in the bloody hell did you see this?


----------



## FallenMartyr (Aug 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Where in the bloody hell did you see this?



yo just go to the rondo site...click guitars then at the top click 7 strings.

then you'll see an order form. For half the price (average about 300 bucks) you can put a down payment towards your own customized interceptor.

the other guitarist in my band plays the green interceptor. its pretty nice. I like maple fretboards so this customization Form they have set up is gonna be freakin awesome for me!

YouTube - Messing on My Agile Interceptor


----------



## dooredge (Aug 18, 2009)

The Lizard Burst is mucho caliente!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmmm this is VERY tempting.
I'm considering getting a Septor, natural finish or tribal green, ebony board and 25.5 scale length. 

I'm guessing natural finish would have no quilted top. I kind of like a natural quilted top though 

Thank god I don't have any money loaded on my debit card at the moment


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn this is awesome, if he had white as an option I would already be in, but Im thinking natural may be badass too


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 18, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Hmmmm this is VERY tempting.
> I'm considering getting a Septor, natural finish or tribal green, ebony board and 25.5 scale length.
> 
> I'm guessing natural finish would have no quilted top. I kind of like a natural quilted top though
> ...



I wanna see pictures of natural. I'm really considering an Interceptor with a maple board


----------



## widdlywhaa (Aug 18, 2009)

OMFG i want a lizard Burst Septor and an Ghost Burst Intrepid!


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 18, 2009)

DEAR GOD YES

I posted this exact thought in the Agile suggestion thread, Kurt is the new jesus.

If the Natural listed is the same kind of natural as the 8 string intrepids I will probably cream.


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 18, 2009)

If only they offered the tribal purple quilt on the Septor 8s. I wouldn't be able to keep from selling the majority of my gear and myself on the streets just to pick one up!

Edit: Now they do offer tribal purple quilt on Septor 8s. Fuck me!


----------



## FallenMartyr (Aug 18, 2009)

I would really like to see a pic of the natural finish as well...ive seen the other natural finishes they have for their lower level 6 strings etc....not too awesome. but you never know because it seems like they go the extra mile with the interceptor's! so im stoked


----------



## TimSE (Aug 18, 2009)

man if i had teh money id love a Lizard Burst interceptor with Ebony board 27"


----------



## playstopause (Aug 18, 2009)

NickBen said:


> Damn this is awesome, if he had white as an option I would already be in, but Im thinking natural may be badass too



There is a white option.


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 18, 2009)

to all those wondering about the natural finish on the Septor, Kurt emailed me back this morning and said it will look just like the Intrepid with the neck-thru showing on the front and back. he didn't respond to my other question though which was will it have a satin finish like the Intrepid


----------



## Fzau (Aug 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Where in the bloody hell did you see this?


 
OMG I THOUGHT THIS WOULD NEVER HAPPEN!!
WE WERE SOONER THAN RICK SPOTTING THE PRE-ORDER SYSTEM FOR SEVENS!!
Don't worry Rick, I still love you 

I just hope Kurt will be doing this again!
I can't order an Agile right now because of limited funds.. I need a seven ASAP too..
Damn it!!


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 18, 2009)

AgileLefty said:


> to all those wondering about the natural finish on the Septor, Kurt emailed me back this morning and said it will look just like the Intrepid with the neck-thru showing on the front and back. he didn't respond to my other question though which was will it have a satin finish like the Intrepid


OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG they added white...SOLD 

Anyone know how long these are going to be available??


----------



## Isan (Aug 18, 2009)

fuck me


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

I seriously might buy a couple of these. I'm thinking eithere 7 or 8, as well as the Baritone 6.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Dude a Lizard burst 27" interceptor with an ebony fretboard. It be like the first time I laid eyes on Angelina Jolie


----------



## HANIAK (Aug 18, 2009)

They added white, but the black quilt is still missing!


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 18, 2009)

God damn need job NOW


----------



## katierose (Aug 18, 2009)

So from the looks of it, you pay half up front and the rest in January? Orrr?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, you pay the other half whenever its done being built/ready to ship.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm letting the regular non-recessed TOM bridge be the deal breaker for me on getting a Septor, though being able to put together my own options is very nice.


----------



## katierose (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet. Totally doing the preorder soon then.


----------



## BurialWithin (Aug 18, 2009)

me too i've never even played an agile....i want one. 
Can anyone tell what Lizard Burst is????
Or natural???


----------



## SamSam (Aug 18, 2009)

This is ill timed, got plenty of cash, but I need to be saving 

A new 7 and a nice 8 are calling me though


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

katierose said:


> Sweet. Totally doing the preorder soon then.


 
If the wait kills you, its your fault.


----------



## katierose (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Well obviously. I have my finances planned out months in advance, so this would work out well anyway as I can spend money in other places while I wait.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Good deal - I'm saying that because some guys around here nearly go crazy waiting on their guitars - its funny


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 18, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If the wait kills you, its your fault.



I'm sure getting one of these babies would raise the dead 

More finish options added . Really thinking about going with a pure white finish. Pure white and ebony fretboard would like rather tasty I think.

I should really hurry up and do my tax return


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

Dear god, man, you're right. I haven't even seen the additional features yet... this is going to be far too difficult to pass up, now.


----------



## Clydefrog (Aug 18, 2009)

Going to order an intrepid lizard burst. Been wanting an 8 string for a while now, and green is my favorite color, and that just looks totally sexy.

I just want it with a fixed bridge if possible.


----------



## loktide (Aug 18, 2009)

i mailed Kurt asking if it would be possible to order a 30" septor 8 standard with the hipshot bridgem although it's not listed as an option. i thought this would be no issue since the kahler trem septor is available as 30". unfortunately, kurt responded to me that the standard septor w/o the kahler won't be available as 30"



i was so excited about this, and then the only combination out of the dozens isn't available 


well, i hope they'll make a 30" septor run at some point


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! Ocean Burst is now an option too! I'm dying of sadness right now that I really can't afford to dream so much about getting another 7 anytime soon. 

FML.

edit: It really is amazing that Kurt has listened and responded to so many requests and suggestions in less than a week. There isn't a single other mass-production company that does anything like this for their customers.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 18, 2009)

^
Damn straight! Kurt is the man 

Not to mention that with the options available its kind of like having our very own semi custom shop


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh shit they added a pure white option! I cant wait to see what people order.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 18, 2009)

Nooooooooo!!!! White AND ocean burst available but no funds 
This sucks soooo bad 
Anyway, I hope Kurt will be doing this again when I have the necessary funds for my second seven (or first eight!). He probably will though due to the succes 


EDIT: Kudos to you Kurt! You really know what customer binding is all about!
I know where my next 7 or 8 will come from


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 18, 2009)

I would think that if he leaves the "custom options" feature open from here on out he would constantly be receiving funds. And then he just ships the orders out when he gets them in. I'm not a business kinda guy, does that seem viable to anyone else?

If so I expect to be buying many Interceptors and maybe a Septor just to even it out in the near future


----------



## cyril v (Aug 18, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> I would think that if he leaves the "custom options" feature open from here on out he would constantly be receiving funds. And then he just ships the orders out when he gets them in. I'm not a business kinda guy, does that seem viable to anyone else?
> 
> If so I expect to be buying many Interceptors and maybe a Septor just to even it out in the near future



well, if it were only there when he's doing custom runs, that'd be great.. hopefully this is a permanent staple. 

he couldn't keep it there always though or it would confuse customers that are simply trying to pick something up as opposed to waiting 4-5 months. the reason he has the due dates is because he get the orders sent in to the factory in bulk and they ship in bulk as well, it's simply cheaper that way.

i can't be totally sure, but thats what i assume is the reasoning for it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 18, 2009)

On the guitars that are ordered in advance, he'll most likely keep the options IF we all give him more business than usual on these runs. It seems he gets more business each run, so it looks good.

I think that Kurt is making good business, and I'm glad to see him doing well.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 18, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> ^
> Damn straight! Kurt is the man
> 
> Not to mention that with the options available its kind of like having our very own semi custom shop


 Yeah, I really hope this becomes a staple because my next 7 string will definitely be a Septor 727, only problem being not sure when I'll get the funds. I think it's an awesome move, all the permutations possible with those options makes it much more likely that anyone looking for a superstrat 7 will be very happy to get one that could very well be exactly what they want, or at the least, very close to it.


----------



## loktide (Aug 19, 2009)

hm, after browsing GAS-feeding pics of intrepids and septor 8s, i think the intrepid shape will be in better proportion to the 30" scale as well as the longer upper horn.

now i'm just about to place a deposit for a 30" bloodburst intrepid 

damn GAS


----------



## TomasO (Aug 19, 2009)

Man if i diddint allready have a red interceptor in the mail id get a white with maple or the purple


----------



## widdlywhaa (Aug 19, 2009)

THATS IT! I'm starving for a while but i can't pass this up imma gather my self (because i've been flipping out about this) and place my orders soon!


the hunger pains will be worth it!!!!


----------



## Diezel_FW (Aug 19, 2009)

I just put a deposit down on a septor, tribal red, 27", ebony board....get in! Agile are becoming one of THE best companies around!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 19, 2009)

RRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

MUST.. RESIST.. SEELLING.. MORE... GEAR.. TO... AFFORD... WHITE... SEPTOR

What the fuck why couldn't Kurt have put this beat out back in april when I got my Schecter. White Septor would've been the absolute end for me (Passives, 27", in general sexiness) but now I'm tempted to sell my Schecter to get some cash for a Septor 

EDIT: http://www.rondomusic.com/product2770.html

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH

I love you Kurt, please do the Septors in camo finish


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

just buy that sucker and throw a tremol-no in that bitch... looks sweet.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 19, 2009)

Also.. is anyone else getting that retarded firefox dangerous site report crap on said browser? On the rondomusic website of course


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 19, 2009)

^^^Yes, I am too...

EDIT:

http://google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=ce5.at/&hl=en-us


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 19, 2009)

There's something about the purple w/ maple that gets me going. Damn the white w/ebony though......sweet


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 19, 2009)

loktide said:


> hm, after browsing GAS-feeding pics of intrepids and septor 8s, i think the intrepid shape will be in better proportion to the 30" scale as well as the longer upper horn.
> 
> now i'm just about to place a deposit for a 30" bloodburst intrepid
> 
> damn GAS


They have the septor 8s in 28.625" I'm getting either that or a 27" ebony boarded septor 7.

I'm REALLY leaning towards the 8 string. This is my chance to own one, after all.. assuming my baritone sells (which I'm sure it will )

I take that back, I'm not sure  The fact that there's no white 8 string sets me a little in the middle now that i think about it. Know what? I don't know which one I want, I just want one of the two ..

.. Nevermind they now have white as an option for the septor 8. I'm rather fucked lol


Rotatous said:


> ^^^Yes, I am too...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for ce5.at


Yeah, I don't know whats up with that. Maybe another website registered through the same domain server? Or something like that. I know rondomusic is more than trustworthy..


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

punisher911 said:


> There's something about the purple w/ maple that gets me going. Damn the white w/ebony though......sweet



yeah, purple looks nice.









XeoFLCL said:


> Also.. is anyone else getting that retarded firefox dangerous site report crap on said browser? On the rondomusic website of course



Have you updated firefox lately? i dunno, not getting this on my end.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 19, 2009)

Damnit.. that purple and ebony looks great too.. Shit.. did I just get GAS for a purple guitar? I think I like the ebony better.


----------



## loktide (Aug 19, 2009)

+1

the purple looks MUCH better with an ebony board, imo


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

yah,. i just did a quick throw together on photoshop... i think it looks a bit too tacky with the maple. I really only like the maple with the black or natural bodies.

i really wanted to see what it would look like with rosewood, but i couldn't find any interceptors with rose wood. please excuse how terrible this looks(kinda like a japanese porno), i only made it for myself... just uploading for the hell of it.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Aug 19, 2009)

cyril v said:


> yah,. i just did a quick throw together on photoshop... i really wanted to see what it would look like with rosewood, but i couldn't find any interceptors with rose wood. please excuse how terrible this looks, i only made it for myself... just uploading for the hell of it.



Hey, that's pretty nice - 

BTW if anyone notices we are having a problem with google security (not not any security problem with our site) so if you are getting errors on Rondo Music Home Page you should be ok going through "www.rondomusic.net" - and if anyone has any suggestions for dealing with google "Safe Browsing" I could use some help...

Kurt


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 19, 2009)

Who's going to order a 1527M GW rival?


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 19, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> .. Nevermind they now have white as an option for the septor 8. I'm rather fucked lol



That's exactly what I said to myself when I saw that! ...Damn college tuition. Looks like I get to wait for the run after this one


----------



## Meldville (Aug 19, 2009)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Hey, that's pretty nice -
> 
> BTW if anyone notices we are having a problem with google security (not not any security problem with our site) so if you are getting errors on Rondo Music Home Page you should be ok going through "www.rondomusic.net" - and if anyone has any suggestions for dealing with google "Safe Browsing" I could use some help...
> 
> Kurt



StopBadware.org - Request a Review

That should help!

BTW, these are giving me horrrrible GAS  a Lizard Burst or natural Septor w/ ebony fretboard....mmmmm....

Maybe if I decide to take out student loans this semester...


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Aug 19, 2009)

Meldville said:


> StopBadware.org - Request a Review
> 
> That should help!
> 
> ...



We requested a review about 4 hours go - so far nothing - from what I have read on line it can take quite a while - oh well.

Kurt


----------



## HANIAK (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn! I'm usually not into camos, but that new one is gorgeous!









GASing all over! 
Will there be any more surprises? I would hate to pull the trigger and see a cooler guitar out in the next day/week/month...

Kurt, is there any chance of these new options being available until late November?


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

^^

yeah really, it's tough when everyday something a little more kickass pops up. which is terrible for someone who flipflops back and forth like me.






don't ya just wanna do some terrible thing to these guitars?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn it, I remember only being able to choose between the Interceptor Pro 25 or 27, both in black, when I was looking for my first Agile 7. Now the choices are overwhelming because they're so badass


----------



## TomasO (Aug 19, 2009)

HANIAK said:


> Damn! I'm usually not into camos, but that new one is gorgeous!




WHYYYYY DID I NOT WAIT JUST A FEW MORE DAYS


----------



## katierose (Aug 19, 2009)

So is the tribal dark green ready to ship or is it another pre-order for January?


----------



## HANIAK (Aug 19, 2009)

^^^ I guess not...



TomasO said:


> WHYYYYY DID I NOT WAIT JUST A FEW MORE DAYS



That's exactly what I was talking about...


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 19, 2009)

katierose said:


> So is the tribal dark green ready to ship or is it another pre-order for January?



I would say yes, the tribal dark green and camo are ready to ship. If they don't say "(Deposit For ______)" next to them, then they are usually ready to ship. In general the ones that are deposits have a price of $200-$400, whereas the ready to ship models are listed with prices in the $500-$800 range (obviously depending on model and options).

Edit: To be sure, you could email Kurt, [email protected], and ask. He responds to emails quite promptly.


----------



## katierose (Aug 19, 2009)

^ Thought so. Goddamn that rules. Looove the dark green tribal.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2009)

HANIAK said:


>





I noticed these yesterday. I believe Rick needs to take out a student loan this semester. 



cyril v said:


> don't ya just wanna do some terrible thing to these guitars?



I would JJ all over those and I would do anything to get them too.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

there are *2 tribal dark greens* and *3 Camos* left as of the moment i'm posting this... i'd say snag 'em if you want them. i'm pretty sure these are ready to ship.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, there goes that. 

It's the whole "being broke" thing holding me back.


----------



## katierose (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm actually spending the money that COULD buy that on tattoos this weekend. Hahaha.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

anyone wanna buy my schecter? lol?



katierose said:


> I'm actually spending the money that COULD buy that on tattoos this weekend. Hahaha.



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## katierose (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sure no one really cares, but I suppose I can do that. I just got tattooed last weekend too. Once I am done with this expensive habit I am moving on to this obviously haha.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 19, 2009)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Hey, that's pretty nice -
> 
> BTW if anyone notices we are having a problem with google security (not not any security problem with our site) so if you are getting errors on Rondo Music Home Page you should be ok going through "www.rondomusic.net" - and if anyone has any suggestions for dealing with google "Safe Browsing" I could use some help...
> 
> Kurt



I tried doing Rondo music .net and it took me straight to the blocked ".com"

Would you be able to offer the Interceptor in Tribal Blue as well as Blue flame? The Septor has a Tribal Blue color option so I don't see how it would be an issue


----------



## zindrome (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG!!! that dark green
oh so sexy
and thats the best camo i've seen on a guitar
evar!!
when did these become available?
and how are people accessing the rondo site.. i still cant


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 19, 2009)

And they still put EMG's into the trem models  I'd own an Interceptor by now if they fucked off with the EMG's. Purple quilt 27" scale with an ebony board. What a piss off.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

zindrome said:


> OMG!!! that dark green
> oh so sexy
> and thats the best camo i've seen on a guitar
> evar!!
> ...



those popped up yesterday., lol



wannabguitarist said:


> I tried doing Rondo music .net and it took me straight to the blocked ".com"
> 
> Would you be able to offer the Interceptor in Tribal Blue as well as Blue flame? The Septor has a Tribal Blue color option so I don't see how it would be an issue



He has it available in:

_Natural
Black Flame
Black Quilt
Tribal Green Quilt
Tribal Red Quilt
Tribal Purple Quilt
*Blue Flame*
Lizard Burst
Pure White_

These would be for the Jan builds...

Theres also a tribal blue available for purchase now:
Agile Septor 727 Pro Tribal Blue MN at RondoMusic.com

why don't you guys just use a different browser? I've got like 5 on my computer... Opera, Firefox, Internet Explorer, Flock and Netscape. Just because.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> And they still put EMG's into the trem models  I'd own an Interceptor by now if they fucked off with the EMG's. Purple quilt 27" scale with an ebony board. What a piss off.



why not just hop on the custom train when it's around?


----------



## katierose (Aug 19, 2009)

Netscape?!?? Really?!?


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 19, 2009)

Im going to ask kurt if this option thing is a permanent feature.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Aug 19, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I tried doing Rondo music .net and it took me straight to the blocked ".com"
> 
> Would you be able to offer the Interceptor in Tribal Blue as well as Blue flame? The Septor has a Tribal Blue color option so I don't see how it would be an issue



The forwarding should be turned off now - takes a bit for everything to propagate. .net should be a completely separate site from .com now.

I added blue quilt, but really don't want to add more - going to be too complicated for the factory and errors will increase.

Kurt


----------



## zindrome (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Kurt!
the .net is working fine now
Many thanks for adding the options once again!


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

katierose said:


> Netscape?!?? Really?!?



ha., i dunno. no clue why honestly, i don't think i've ever used it. I used to have Chrome as well. i'm a bit of a nerd, srry 



kurtzentmaier said:


> The forwarding should be turned off now - takes a bit for everything to propagate. .net should be a completely separate site from .com now.
> 
> I added blue quilt, but really don't want to add more - going to be too complicated for the factory and errors will increase.
> 
> Kurt



.net is working now.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 19, 2009)

I should really just get the Tax Office to give my tax return straight to Rondo Music 

99% sure I'm going to go with a pure white septor, ebony board and 25.5" scale 

Got something in the works to make it even more "custom", it involves this







I kind of like Hunter Thompson if you haven't noticed 

Kurt once again shows his dedication to customer service in this thread . Agile is fast becoming one of my favorite guitar companies


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 19, 2009)

Kurt - can you confirm for me that the Septor 7's will have a satin poly finish on the naturals like the Septor 8's and Intrepids are listed as having?


----------



## zindrome (Aug 19, 2009)

AgileLefty said:


> Kurt - can you confirm for me that the Septor 7's will have a satin poly finish on the naturals like the Septor 8's and Intrepids are listed as having?



He confirmed to me in an email.


----------



## Meldville (Aug 19, 2009)

So will the naturals be the only ones w/ unpainted necks? I'm REALLY thinking about trying one...


----------



## budda (Aug 19, 2009)

katierose said:


> I'm sure no one really cares, but I suppose I can do that. I just got tattooed last weekend too. Once I am done with this expensive habit I am moving on to this obviously haha.



Pshaw!

I started out w/ the guitars thing, then got into the tattoos thing. Right now I do both  (gotta figure out my next piece.. it'll probably be my 2nd last).

Do both, you'll be happier! and i for one would love to see pics of tattoos


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 19, 2009)

Kurt said hes not sure if this is permanent. He seeing how much "mayhem" it causes in korea


----------



## cyril v (Aug 19, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Kurt said hes not sure if this is permanent. He seeing how much "mayhem" it causes in korea



as long as i get my guitar it's all good. i hope i get a good mistake, like accidentally throwing in blackout 8's, or mistakenly making it a neck-thru..


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 20, 2009)

If they'd make a 7 string with a 25.5" scale, maybe I'd buy one, but most of them are either 27" scale length, or floyd rose equipped.

Oh yeah, and if they'd have the damn case you want for your guitar model. :facedesk:


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 20, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> If they'd make a 7 string with a 25.5" scale, maybe I'd buy one, but most of them are either 27" scale length, or floyd rose equipped.
> 
> Oh yeah, and if they'd have the damn case you want for your guitar model. :facedesk:



The Septors are hardtails, the Interceptors are floating trems and both are available in 25.5" scale. Yes, the only ones that are in stock are 27" or trems, but the ordering if for JAN is open. I have a used 725 hardtail coming right now.


----------



## loktide (Aug 20, 2009)

does somebody have 'in person' pics of lizard burst intrepids? i'm trying to decide on a finish, and would be interested in seeing how a lizard burst intrepid looks like.


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 20, 2009)

punisher, I guess I'm just not much of an Agile guy. They don't really make me excited, or whatever.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 20, 2009)

Then why bother posting in the thread saying you might buy one if the specs you wanted were available, when they actually are?


----------



## loktide (Aug 20, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Then why bother posting in the thread saying you might buy one if the specs you wanted were available, when they actually are?



in case you mean me, i was hoping for a 30" fixed bridge septor. but since i mostly want one for the 30" scale, i'm considering an intrepid instead 

edit: after reading the last few posts, i guess you meant lordthuriaz


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 20, 2009)

Because I'd kind of like to "chose" what guitar I get, not be forced by proxy to get one because Agile decides to only use certain specs/electronics/scales, etc. Excuse me for typing my opinions.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 20, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> Because I'd kind of like to "chose" what guitar I get, not be forced by proxy to get one because Agile decides to only use certain specs/electronics/scales, etc. Excuse me for typing my opinions.



He's not chastising you for saying you don't like Agiles. He's just pointing out that it doesn't make sense to say something like, "If they'd make a 7 string with a 25.5" scale [and a fixed bridge], maybe I'd buy one," and then, when someone informs you that the specs you want actually are available, change your mind and say that you have no interest after all.


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 20, 2009)

I have no interest because I don't feel like replacing the pickups, I don't care for the lackluster looks of the guitar, nor do I really want to spend that money on an Agile, just to try and sell it on the used market and lose money on it. 

And as for having the specs I want, I should've mentioned I would prefer a radical body and a decent set of pickups, which rules out Agile. Just my 0.02 cents.


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess us Europeans have a problem anyway.
I could buy an Agile 8-string, which has a nice price in dollars... but then I'd also need to buy the case separately, and after conversion rates, shipping and taxes, I doubt it'd be much under the price of a new Ibanez RG2228 here.
I bet if Rondo opened up a European branch, where they can solve most of the shipping and taxes internally (it's much cheaper for businesses than for individuals, and the guitars can be shipped straight from Korea to Europe, rather than having to go via the US first), they could probably tap into a huge market here. The whole concept of having cheap custom-built instruments of reasonably high grade hasn't really caught on here yet.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 20, 2009)

+1, Kurt come to Europe damnit!!


----------



## fabe_sd (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> I guess us Europeans have a problem anyway.
> I could buy an Agile 8-string, which has a nice price in dollars... but then I'd also need to buy the case separately, and after conversion rates, shipping and taxes, I doubt it'd be much under the price of a new Ibanez RG2228 here



I don´t get it: If you´re buying a 700$ Agile an have it shipped to Europe (Germany in my case) you have to buy a case with it (59$) an pay 104$ shipping. That´s 607&#8364; atm. Taxes would be 23% (Germany) which means the final price would be 747&#8364;. That is quite the same you would pay for a LTD 400 or a Schecter. An it´s only half of what you´d pay for an Ibanez RG2228.
The only thing that disturbes me is the following quote: "Orders shipped outside the US & Canada have no warranty and are not refundable" ...


----------



## loktide (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> I guess us Europeans have a problem anyway.
> I could buy an Agile 8-string, which has a nice price in dollars... but then I'd also need to buy the case separately, and after conversion rates, shipping and taxes, I doubt it'd be much under the price of a new Ibanez RG2228 here.
> I bet if Rondo opened up a European branch, where they can solve most of the shipping and taxes internally (it's much cheaper for businesses than for individuals, and the guitars can be shipped straight from Korea to Europe, rather than having to go via the US first), they could probably tap into a huge market here. The whole concept of having cheap custom-built instruments of reasonably high grade hasn't really caught on here yet.



what? 

let me do the math for you:

septor standard: 625 $
case 60$
shpping to europe 105$

that's 790 USD or 560 &#8364;, without customs

in germany you pay 19% for customs (including shipping costs! assholes ), so that would make 560 &#8364; + 19% = 666 &#8364; (lol, what a metal coincidence)

i hightly doubt you'll find a used, let alone new, 2228 for that price


----------



## loktide (Aug 20, 2009)

fabe_sd said:


> The only thing that disturbes me is the following quote: "Orders shipped outside the US & Canada have no warranty and are not refundable" ...



this is actually also my biggest concern. i've seen A LOT of thread on this forum where the buyer got the wrong scale, finish, or general options, as well as actual damage to the guitar. I wouldn't be worried if i'd live in the US, since their customer support appears to be top notch. But in europe... 
even if i could return the guitar, i'd still have to pay customs and 2x shipping. which almost corresponds to the guitar's actual price in USD.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 20, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> Because I'd kind of like to "chose" what guitar I get, not be forced by proxy to get one because Agile decides to only use certain specs/electronics/scales, etc. Excuse me for typing my opinions.



Find me any company where you can choose ANYTHING at all for the price Agile is offering these for. No company has so many options in this price range. I've played an Interceptor before and in this price range I doubt you'll even find anything that matches up quality wise, let alone spec wise.



LordThurisaz said:


> I have no interest because I don't feel like replacing the pickups, I don't care for the lackluster looks of the guitar, nor do I really want to spend that money on an Agile, just to try and sell it on the used market and lose money on it.
> 
> And as for having the specs I want, I should've mentioned I would prefer a radical body and a decent set of pickups, which rules out Agile. Just my 0.02 cents.



Dude, what the hell do you expect for $650? You don't feel like replacing pickups on a mid range guitar? I'd say you're pretty much shit out of luck for any brand.

I know I've always complained about the EMG's in the trem models, but that's not something that's easily replaceable, unless you get custom shop passives from SD, or big ass pickup rings.


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

We pay 40% import tax on 'luxury goods' and all that.
When I bought my Weber speakers, I had to pay 40% extra.
Besides, you picked a very cheap 8-stringer.
If we take one of $999 (I think that was one of the most expensive options, can't access the site from work to check)...
Then it breaks down like this:
Guitar: $999
Case: $60
Shipping: $105
===========
Total: $1164
Import fees and all that (40%): $1629
Convert to euros: 1144.44 euros.

I think a new RG2228 can be had for about 1500-1600 euros these days. A Schecter or LTD is probably actually cheaper than 1144 euros. And, you would actually have warranty... I also think that they all have better QC than Agile, so it's less of a gamble to order any of those.
Bottom line: Agile isn't cheap enough for me to take a gamble on one. If I could pay 'US' prices (so about 40% less), and had some kind of warranty, sure, I'd have about 15 Agiles by now. But as it stands, I'm not going for one. Not cheap enough, and no after-sales service... I'd buy an RG2228 without after-sales service in a heartbeat, but Agile? No way.


----------



## fabe_sd (Aug 20, 2009)

You´re right, i guess. The Problem is, that the Agiles are way more aesthetically pleasing than most Ibanez´are. And if there was any safety at all, i would take an Agile even at the same price, although i really like Ibanez. I don´t care that much for guarantees since I´ve never faced any issue with a guitar, that could not be fixed be myself. And even some minor flaws wouldn´t freak me out, i guess, but since there are some risks and I´ve never played one it´s a tough call. Anyways, I´m sure, i will take the risk someday 

Btw: does anyone have a clue, how "pure white" (solid color?) or natural (on flamed or quilted maple?) would look like?


----------



## cyril v (Aug 20, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> I have no interest because I don't feel like replacing the pickups, I don't care for the lackluster looks of the guitar, nor do I really want to spend that money on an Agile, just to try and sell it on the used market and lose money on it.
> 
> And as for having the specs I want, I should've mentioned I would prefer a radical body and a decent set of pickups, which rules out Agile. Just my 0.02 cents.



okay.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> punisher, I guess I'm just not much of an Agile guy. They don't really make me excited, or whatever.





LordThurisaz said:


> Because I'd kind of like to "chose" what guitar I get, not be forced by proxy to get one because Agile decides to only use certain specs/electronics/scales, etc. Excuse me for typing my opinions.





LordThurisaz said:


> I have no interest because I don't feel like replacing the pickups, I don't care for the lackluster looks of the guitar, nor do I really want to spend that money on an Agile, just to try and sell it on the used market and lose money on it.
> 
> And as for having the specs I want, I should've mentioned I would prefer a radical body and a decent set of pickups, which rules out Agile. Just my 0.02 cents.



To repeat what JJ said, why are you even posting in this thread to begin with?


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

fabe_sd said:


> You´re right, i guess. The Problem is, that the Agiles are way more aesthetically pleasing than most Ibanez´are. And if there was any safety at all, i would take an Agile even at the same price, although i really like Ibanez.


 
I agree there. I like Ibanez, but basswood, RG and bolt-on aren't really the reasons why I like Ibanez. So the RG2228 isn't exactly my idea of the ideal 8-string.
Set-neck or neck-through and nice figured maple tops... that's my thing. I really like the Interceptor. Also, I like the option of a tremolo on an 8-string.

But I don't know... Agile may look good, but underneath that glammed-up figured maple veneer could be very low grades of wood. I don't know if they're going to sound as good as they look. I also don't know how good the necks are going to be.
And I've seen various things that I would consider quite 'horrible'... Such as ordering a neck-through and getting a bolt-on. Or a tremolo cavity that isn't routed out properly, so the springs are rubbing against the wood and the trem doesn't really work, etc. Imagine that with no-return.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

That's why Kurt has such a good return policy, he really wants to take care of his customers.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's why Kurt has such a good return policy, he really wants to take care of his customers.



An issue that has been discussed in the last page or so is that this return policy doesn't apply to people in other countries, which means that in addition to import fees, there's the risk of being stuck with a defective or damaged guitar.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

Good point, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 20, 2009)

i thought that the chap who had his pointy V badly damaged by UPS was going to get it refunded as it was suppose to be sent in a case but since as they were none available it was simply shipped in a Box.

if i remember correctly he was from the UK, wasn't he?


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's why Kurt has such a good return policy, he really wants to take care of his customers.


 
Yea, which is my point. If he'd offer that to Europeans aswell, I bet he could sell lots of guitars here. I know I'd buy one at least, and if I'd like it, there'd probably be more to follow. And I'd be recommending it to my friends


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 20, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i thought that the chap who had his pointy V badly damaged by UPS was going to get it refunded as it was suppose to be sent in a case but since as they were none available it was simply shipped in a Box.
> 
> if i remember correctly he was from the UK, wasn't he?


 
I assume you're talking about me here, but I'm in the states. I sent it back yesterday and should be getting a full refund.


----------



## fabe_sd (Aug 20, 2009)

I´m a little suprised by that...assuming that the guitar was fine, when she was shipped, this should have been the deliverers fault. Or is he admitting that is was packed poorly? Or is he handling the issue with the deliverer?


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 20, 2009)

I better not say anything more here, or the Agile Gestapo will come to my house with pitchforks, clubs, and general discontent with my lack of Agile love.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 20, 2009)

I really love the look of this camo one Agile Interceptor Pro 27 Camo EMG at RondoMusic.com


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 20, 2009)

arg fuck.. maple fretboarded interceptors, my nightmare!

I might just wait til like, one becomes used.. but fuck this is way too tempting. Doesnt help I just got paid $700 today =/


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 20, 2009)

fabe_sd said:


> I´m a little suprised by that...assuming that the guitar was fine, when she was shipped, this should have been the deliverers fault. Or is he admitting that is was packed poorly? Or is he handling the issue with the deliverer?


 
I'm not really sure. All I know is that I sent him some photos of the damage and told him I'd like to return it for a refund and he said okay.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I really love the look of this camo one Agile Interceptor Pro 27 Camo EMG at RondoMusic.com



Yep.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so close to buying that or the dark green one. I'm not a camo guy(even though I'm army) but it looks great and I want a 27" scale.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

I want it, I'm just broke as hell right now.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> I want it, I'm just broke as hell right now.



So does it make you feel bad I have the money... I just can't make up my mind. There is a Les Paul for sale right now too and I've been dying for a LP for a while. There's just something about a 27" Agile that intrigues me. So I'm stuck in a conundrum... ooh, fancy word.

Craigers


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, it does.

Screw you.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Screw you.



if it makes you feel any better, I only have the money because the friggen army just now paid me money they've owed me since last October. Now someone help me make a decision already....


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it a Gibson LP? >.>


----------



## zindrome (Aug 20, 2009)

punisher911 said:


> if it makes you feel any better, I only have the money because the friggen army just now paid me money they've owed me since last October. Now someone help me make a decision already....



Get the camo.. that way it gives me more time to decide to either get the dark green or order a natural septor ., or both


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 20, 2009)

No, the Epi LP for sale here with the BurstBuckers.



zindrome said:


> Get the camo.. that way it gives me more time to decide to either get the dark green or order a natural septor ., or both



damn you, that doesn't help.. but I like your thinking. I am dying to see what the pure white and natty looks like though.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 20, 2009)

Agile people, I'm scared of ordering a 27in scale and not liking it. Comfort me



punisher911 said:


> if it makes you feel any better, I only have the money because the friggen army just now paid me money they've owed me since last October. Now someone help me make a decision already....



I know which one you should buy


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

punisher911 said:


> if it makes you feel any better, I only have the money because the friggen army just now paid me money they've owed me since last October. Now someone help me make a decision already....



No. 

It doesn't. You have money for an Agile and I don't. 

Tell me how that's supposed to make me feel better.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 20, 2009)

punisher911 said:


> So does it make you feel bad I have the money... I just can't make up my mind. There is a Les Paul for sale right now too and I've been dying for a LP for a while. There's just something about a 27" Agile that intrigues me. So I'm stuck in a conundrum... ooh, fancy word.
> 
> Craigers



post pics of both in here.


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh noez, Agile gestapo gave me negative reputations rating!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> Oh noez, Agile gestapo gave me negative reputations rating!



Maybe you should take the hint


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 21, 2009)

That Agile's aren't worth the money? Especially since you'd be lucky to get about $200 if that for the stuff in the 6-700 range [or rather, about 750-850 range with shipping and case]? 

Because... I already knew that.


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> That Agile's aren't worth the money? Especially since you'd be lucky to get about $200 if that for the stuff in the 6-700 range [or rather, about 750-850 range with shipping and case]?
> 
> Because... I already knew that.


 

fail troll fails miserably 

how would you know that they "aren't worth the money"? have you owned one? have you played one? have you even saw or touched one in person? 

set of EMG 707's = $200 alone. Hipshot bridge and Grover tuners and your at almost another $200. then maple/walnut neck-thru body with mahogany wings, and either a ebony or maple fretboard. wiring, pots, knobs, ect... you think all that's worth $200?? get a grip kid. why do you keep posting in an Agile thread if you don't like them? 


go back to Harmony Central or wherever you came from


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually, companies don't have to pay the same prices that customers have to. It doesn't matter what the pickups, etc. are when resaling, because no ones gonna buy a no name guitar just to get some EMG's and a hipshot bridge unless they are desperate or in a hurry, not to mention if you weren't selling it to an actual person, but some half-baked second hand guitar store.

And for around the same price of an Agile [w/ case and shipping], you can get a Schecter that doesn't insist on having a floyd on every guitar in the 7 string line. If the case wasn't for shipping purposes only, I might have a different opinion of them despite hating the fact they lose inventory whenever it's gone [and probably won't get it back for quite a damn while] and the case is required if you don't want damaged goods, because most people don't want to send stuff back/have a battlescarred guitar on their supposedly HNGD. 

And for -$50 the price of an Agile with a floyd and EMGs, you can get a 7 with a fixed bridge and no name pickups? 

I wasn't gonna include this, but...

LTD > Agile

Have fun with your bargain brand stuff, kids.

/rant


----------



## Scali (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> Actually, companies don't have to pay the same prices that customers have to.


 
But this goes for all companies, yet Agile gives you the lowest prices for guitars with the same brand hardware.


----------



## loktide (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> Actually, companies don't have to pay the same prices that customers have to. It doesn't matter what the pickups, etc. are when resaling, because no ones gonna buy a no name guitar just to get some EMG's and a hipshot bridge unless they are desperate or in a hurry, not to mention if you weren't selling it to an actual person, but some half-baked second hand guitar store.
> 
> And for around the same price of an Agile [w/ case and shipping], you can get a Schecter that doesn't insist on having a floyd on every guitar in the 7 string line. If the case wasn't for shipping purposes only, I might have a different opinion of them despite hating the fact they lose inventory whenever it's gone [and probably won't get it back for quite a damn while] and the case is required if you don't want damaged goods, because most people don't want to send stuff back/have a battlescarred guitar on their supposedly HNGD.
> 
> ...




dude, please knock it off... 

you're really not contributing to this thread, but rather annoying people who are posting here and actually interested in the 2010 agile run.

i'm not trying to be offensive here, but i think this discussion does not belong in this thread.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 21, 2009)

What's your problem, LordThurisaz? If you don't like or have interest in Agile, that's fine, but at this point you're trolling with your ignorance. There's no Agile gestapo. You're just being a douche, and I'd imagine you're headed toward a ban if you keep it up.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> you can get a Schecter that doesn't insist on having a floyd on every guitar in the 7 string line.



Are you retarded?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> you can get a Schecter that doesn't insist on having a floyd on every guitar in the 7 string line.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


>



I was just about to post the same thing  The Septor that is.

Agile have lots of fixed bridge guitars. I like how you keep changing your story, first they don't have any options, but oh wait, yes they do, then they're not worth the money, but oh wait, now they don't do any fixed bridges (when in fact they do). I've been on this board awhile and seen Agiles sell used, and they retain their value fairly well. I've played them and I'd say they're on par with import Schecters. The only thing the Loomis has over the Interceptor I played would be that it has an OFR7 on it.

No one cares that you don't like Agile, they care that you're just being a douche for no good reason. You don't hold your own in an argument well since you can't even pick a point to argue and you change your story once someone shows you how wrong you are. If this is how you post on a normal basis, just leave the board now, you'll get banned eventually anyways.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)

I cannot wait for my Septor... What makes it harder is that everyone posts the picture of the one I ordered!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2009)

What, this?


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel your pain, though. I'm kind of trying _not_ to order one given that I can now get a Septor with the options I wanted on it. But it's hard.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh god you made me laugh at work. Nice job!

lol but seriously, i might create my own shrine/room for that guitar when it shows up.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 21, 2009)

I actually tried to buy the camo last night. (damn German beer) Rondo's site won't let me ship to an APO address. I emailed Kurt and he said he will get back to me next week about the APO thing.


----------



## conorreich (Aug 21, 2009)

anyone know if kurt is going to do this for every preorder now?

i really hope so because im fucking broke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 21, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Septors and Interceptors in purple quilt and lizard burst with fingerboard and scale options ! Whos ordering one? A lot of agile threads lately



To overuse a meme yet again - _really _*DO WANT*.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 21, 2009)

conorreich said:


> anyone know if kurt is going to do this for every preorder now?
> 
> i really hope so because im fucking broke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think I heard that he wasn't sure and that it depended on how much of a mess it caused over at the factory.


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> Actually, companies don't have to pay the same prices that customers have to. It doesn't matter what the pickups, etc. are when resaling, because no ones gonna buy a no name guitar just to get some EMG's and a hipshot bridge unless they are desperate or in a hurry, not to mention if you weren't selling it to an actual person, but some half-baked second hand guitar store.
> 
> And for around the same price of an Agile [w/ case and shipping], you can get a Schecter that doesn't insist on having a floyd on every guitar in the 7 string line. If the case wasn't for shipping purposes only, I might have a different opinion of them despite hating the fact they lose inventory whenever it's gone [and probably won't get it back for quite a damn while] and the case is required if you don't want damaged goods, because most people don't want to send stuff back/have a battlescarred guitar on their supposedly HNGD.
> 
> ...


 

you've clearly graduated from the Harmony Central School of Music. you sound exactly like every other 11 yr. old from that forum that knows nothing about guitars or gear.

you said "you are lucky to get $200 worth from those $500-600 guitars" that is why i broke down the list for you of how much the parts cost. you and I are not "companies" so we don't get wholesale deals on parts. if you wanted those parts, the list i gave you is how much YOU would pay. why do you say "a case is required if you don't want damaged goods"? again, this is information you look at as FACT because of what you read on the internet, not based on first hand experienced. i owned 17 guitars, and 4 basses from Rondo Music. i only ordered a case with 2 of them! you know how many can with any kind of damage on them at all? NONE. you only read about the bad news kid, you think everybody that ever buys and Agile posts on here or any other forum you read? and Agile has a floyd on every guitar in the 7 string line? REALLY?!?! you mentioned Schecter and LTD, how many different bridges do they offer for their 7 string lines...... 2 is the answer. how many does Agile offer? 3 (floyd, string-thru, tele style). get your facts staight child. you really should learn to not bring a knife to a gun fight. you clearly have no knowledge of the guitars being discussed here. and once again, you make an assumption on the quality of Agiles by saying "LTD > Agile"....


i'll ask again, have you ever played/touched/seen and Agile in person? i already know you haven't, cause if you had you would know that these guitars are great. so i can't understand how you can come to this conclusion.


and BTW, the 2 Ltd guitars you have.... they are "bargain brand" . and yes Agile > then both of them.,

PS - do a little research and you might be suprised to find that several other of your "name brand" guitars are made in the same factory, with the same wood, and the same parts, by the the same people that make Agile. You keep paying companies for their advertising costs, commission for the sales guys, endorsees, and the name on the headstock.... and i'll keep buying guitars that play better for lower price.

/lesson session over


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## DDDorian (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz, in order to help with your anger management issues I present to you this:







I suggest you go yell at it for a while. It is a lot less agile than your current pet hate, after all. If that doesn't help I'm sure one of the mods will be along eventually and can find a nice corner for you to sit in. Understood?






































































(see what I did there? I said "agile" and he's mad at Agiles? Comedy gold! Also, Elvis aint dead. Shhhh.)


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anybody actually think he took notes during that class? lol

I remember back when I was scouring the bass threads.. (talkbass.com) and had all the same conversations. Guys loved their SX basses(RondoMusic) and people could not grasp the fact that $200 or so would buy you a good playing instrument. Til this day, I still want a fretless bass from them. Yeah, people are tone picky and will change pickups with whatever they buy. It only seems Rondo gets a bad name because it's straight from the factory. How much of this would happen if it were sold through Samash, ZZounds, MusiciansFriend, or whatever?

Yes, I had the same biased attitude at one point. Eventually, when the thread responses are positive by so many different people, give in and fucking try one. Shit, there's enough of them used. If you don't like it, resell it. I just bought my first Agile from Keith(Diobolics5150) and have no complaints. I will gladly buy another.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2009)

It's funny how he's bashing low cost guitars in this thread, then heads on over the the Blackmachine thread to shit on those. Pick a side and stick to it dude.


----------



## zindrome (Aug 21, 2009)

Back on topic!!!
I know this has been asked enough times.. but is a 27inch scale ok for standard tuning with 9 guage strings?
Or should I just get a 725? 

The thing is, I have tendonitis that flares up from time to time and I need to keep things as easy as possible to play.. so as not to aggravate my stupid tendons. 

Any input would be mucho appreciated! Long live Kurt and Rondo! 
You shall get my moneys and trolls like LordThuriasss will remain fools.. ignorant of the bounties that Agile brings forth into the sevenstring/ERG world


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 21, 2009)

If the Wu Tang Clan played guitar they would say "Agiles aint nothin to fuck with"


edit: Has anyone got a picture of the natural Interceptors?


----------



## Fred (Aug 21, 2009)

zindrome said:


> Back on topic!!!
> I know this has been asked enough times.. but is a 27inch scale ok for standard tuning with 9 guage strings?
> Or should I just get a 725?
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I'm being dense, but if you're worried about the effect it might have on your tendonitis, would it not be a better idea to go with a shorter, easier scale length? I say "easier" in reference to your particular case, not saying that no-one in the world is going to find a longer scale length more comfortable.

That aside, yes, 27" scale with 9s in standard should be absolutely fine!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol There is a popular member on this forum who Tunes a whole step up on a 27" scale with 9s. So i would say you should be ok.


----------



## zindrome (Aug 21, 2009)

Fred said:


> Forgive me if I'm being dense, but if you're worried about the effect it might have on your tendonitis, would it not be a better idea to go with a shorter, easier scale length? I say "easier" in reference to your particular case, not saying that no-one in the world is going to find a longer scale length more comfortable.
> 
> That aside, yes, 27" scale with 9s in standard should be absolutely fine!



Thanks Fred,
I've decided on the 725. Figured its best to stick with it!


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 21, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> If the Wu Tang Clan played guitar they would say "Agiles aint nothin to fuck with"
> 
> 
> edit: Has anyone got a picture of the natural Interceptors?


 
NICE. Wu Tang reference on a guitar forum.. love it.. I would love to see the Pure White and Natty myself.


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 21, 2009)

punisher911 said:


> I would love to see the Pure White and Natty myself.


 

the only white one around is a custom shop Septor, and this will be the first run of the natty Septor and Interceptor 7's. Kurt told me that they will look just like the Intrepids with the maple/walnut neck thru showing on the front and back with a satin finish.




ps - i just sold my Agile AL-3100 on craigslist so i'm off to Rondo to pay my deposit for a Septor 727 in natural w/maple board!!!


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 21, 2009)

Then oh my... I think I really want a 27" natural now....


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> (see what I did there? I said "agile" and he's mad at Agiles? Comedy gold! Also, Elvis aint dead. Shhhh.)



Your hilarity knows no boundaries. You should be doing standup and not wasting your time here. 

I'll take your spot and you go work on jokes.


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 21, 2009)

It would appear that neither of you know what a "radical body shape" is, nor an attractive body for that matter. That Tele 7 made me vomit in my mouth a little.

One last thing before I go, to the guy that said they "retain their value", you mentioned you've been on this board for a while. Elsewhere [IE, in the real world], they won't retain their value, particularly to the majority of people who haven't a clue what "Agile" even is. I still do not get what's so godly about these guitars, nor why you all are so defensive over it.

And to be brutally honest, I don't really need a 7 string; instead I'll save the money for a second or something a little more useful. Later everyone.


----------



## fabe_sd (Aug 21, 2009)

AgileLefty said:


> the only white one around is a custom shop Septor, and this will be the first run of the natty Septor and Interceptor 7's. Kurt told me that they will look just like the Intrepids with the maple/walnut neck thru showing on the front and back with a satin finish.



Meh...i was hoping for a natural satin flamed maple look...i guess it´s save to say, that pure white is just solid white, right?
BTW: i have mad skillz when it comes to ignoring people...you should try that, too.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> It would appear that neither of you know what a "radical body shape" is, nor an attractive body for that matter.



BC Rich Stealth, Warlock, Bich, Mockingbird. Ibanez Xiphos, Iceman, Destroyer. Gibson Firebird. ESP Gus G sig. And those are just off the top of my head.



LordThurisaz said:


> I still do not get what's so godly about these guitars, nor why you all are so defensive over it.



Nobody is saying they're godly guitars. You dog Blackmachines which are very high quality guitars and you dog Agiles which are good bang for the buck guitars. So what fantastic overpriced guitars do you use? 



LordThurisaz said:


> And to be brutally honest, I don't really need a 7 string; instead I'll save the money for a second or something a little more useful. Later everyone.



Tell HC we said hi.


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Tell HC we said hi.


 





LordThurisaz said:


> One last thing before I go, to the guy that said they "retain their value", you mentioned you've been on this board for a while. Elsewhere [IE, in the real world], they won't retain their value, particularly to the majority of people who haven't a clue what "Agile" even is.


 

hmmm, so they guy i just sold my Agile AL-3100 to from craigslist was imaginary huh? he paid me $50 less then it sells for new and he said he never even heard of Agile before he saw my post. 

same with the other dozen or so Agile and SX guitars i've sold in the last few years on craigslist too right? 



one day you will grow out of your holier-than-thou gear snob phase that too much time on HC has put you in. until then, fuck off and go back where you came from.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't know what a radical body shape is eh?







Damn, better call Rob and ask him to burn my guitar before he ships it.


----------



## LordThurisaz (Aug 21, 2009)

How defensive you all are. Very  worthy.

As for blackmachine, why would you buy an expensive guitar just to wait two years for it to be made? I can see one year waiting times, but two is ridiculous. Get on the ball and make the guitars, or don't take any more orders after a certain point. 

In that time, you could have many things happen...

Lose interest
Dehabilitating injury
Get other 7's [and to boot, not see a point to the Blackmachine]
Die
Get all of your gear stolen
Lose your job
Get an education and start a new career
Get thrown in prison for attempted homocide with a deadly weapon [or rather, beating the hell out of someone with a bat] because pf an overly defensive, childish Agile kid
Ooops, did I really just type that last one? :O

You don't see any other brand lovers as defensive as the Agile guys... wonder why. And for a used Agile, I wouldn't spend more than half of what Rondo sells it for. If you talked some schmuck into giving you 50 less than retail, kudos to you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2009)

It's not really defensive, it's more like outright disbelief at the stupid shit you're saying  No one here is saying these guitars are godly. What we're saying is that IN THAT PRICE RANGE they offer more options than anyone else and are pretty damn good quality. Period. Show me where you can get so many colour options, scale choices, or bridge choices on Schecter, Ibanez, Dean, or any other production company out, and I'll eat the hair doll that Scott is going to make for me.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 21, 2009)

hows this guy not banned yet?

Go back to the gibson forums, sunny.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2009)

It'll happen sooner or later, don't worry


----------



## lobee (Aug 21, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It's not really defensive, it's more like outright disbelief at the stupid shit you're saying  No one here is saying these guitars are godly. What we're saying is that IN THAT PRICE RANGE they offer more options than anyone else and are pretty damn good quality. Period. Show me where you can get so many colour options, scale choices, or bridge choices on Schecter, Ibanez, Dean, or any other production company out, and I'll eat the hair doll that Scott is going to make for me.



Not to mention Kurt's great customer service and willingness to get the customer what they want. I'll buy that every time.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> And for a used Agile, I wouldn't spend more than half of what Rondo sells it for. If you talked some schmuck into giving you 50 less than retail, kudos to you.



Wow. Congrats to you. We don't care about your opinion. 

I thought you said, "Later everyone." Typically that means you're leaving.


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 21, 2009)

I sold my Agile AL-2500 for the same price I bought it new not too long ago, probably because the guy liked the quality and sound of the guitar and didn't give a fuck about what it said on the headstock.

Anyways, do any of you have troubles re-stringing a 27'' scale guitar? I know some brands of strings I've used cut it close with the farthest away peg.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

I've only restrung mine once and I had no problems with it.


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 21, 2009)

LordThurisaz said:


> Get thrown in prison for attempted homocide with a deadly weapon [or rather, beating the hell out of someone with a bat] because pf an overly defensive, childish Agile kid
> Ooops, did I really just type that last one? :O
> 
> You don't see any other brand lovers as defensive as the Agile guys... wonder why. And for a used Agile, I wouldn't spend more than half of what Rondo sells it for. If you talked some schmuck into giving you 50 less than retail, kudos to you.


 
kid? i have socks older than you, or at least older than you act. and if you wanna beat the hell out of me with a bat, i'll send you my address in a PM and you come get ya some. punkass kids these days..... 

as others have already stated, NOBODY is being defensive. we are just shocked at the pure bullshit that is spewing from your keyboard. you make a redicioulous claim, get PROVEN WRONG, then instead of acknowledging that and admitting that you have zero knowledge or first hand experience of the guitars you are talking shit about, you spew more nonsense instead.

oh, and the schmuck i talked into giving me $50 less than retail for the Agile had 4 Gibsons and 6 different PRS guitars and a fucking basement full of vintage and modern amps. after hanging out with him for a few hours, i'm pretty sure that dude knows quality when he sees it. but you wouldn't know anything about that cause you've never seen or held an Agile or Blackmachine.


----------



## zindrome (Aug 21, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> I sold my Agile AL-2500 for the same price I bought it new not too long ago, probably because the guy liked the quality and sound of the guitar and didn't give a fuck about what it said on the headstock.
> 
> Anyways, do any of you have troubles re-stringing a 27'' scale guitar? I know some brands of strings I've used cut it close with the farthest away peg.




hmmm.. what brand was that?
If its a close call for the 27" I wonder if the 30" straight headstocks are gonna have an issue. I'm guessing not though


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't really remember, possibly GHS?

I know D'Addario and Ernie Ball give you tons of leftover room, I was just wondering how close I would cut it since the B string is the farthest away from the bridge.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Don't know what a radical body shape is eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, what are these beauties?

Secondly, @ l0rd Th3r4zz

There are a LOT of knowledgeable and honest people on this forum. Nobody here seems to be spewing blatant falsehoods or negativity towards brands EXCEPT YOU. Don't you think that is a sign that you could be wrong on the subject?

Lrn2Troll sir.

Also, why do you have THREE GUITARS and no amp? That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2009)

They're my KxK's in progress. They're in the painting stage now. I'm getting the shakes waiting for them. They're also set as my wallpaper on my 2 monitors so I can't forget about them


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)

haha nice. That bottom one looks kinda like a Warrior without the upper horn. I dig it. 


OH! uh.. agile and stuff...


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> OH! uh.. agile and stuff...



I had to laugh at that. 

Careful, or the Agile gestapo will get you! 

Kinda ironic since I just got back from watching Inglourious Basterds. Good shit, go see it.


----------



## Valserp (Aug 22, 2009)

Kurt is officially awesome.
I e-mailed him about them not having my country on the shipping list and he added it in just for moah. 

Red Septor with maple board, here I come 

(as soon as I decide on a scale... )


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Kinda ironic since I just got back from watching Inglourious Basterds. Good shit, go see it.



 ridiculous movie


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm going to see it tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Valserp said:


> Kurt is officially awesome.
> I e-mailed him about them not having my country on the shipping list and he added it in just for moah.
> 
> Red Septor with maple board, here I come
> ...



That's badass, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2009)

Valserp said:


> Kurt is officially awesome.
> I e-mailed him about them not having my country on the shipping list and he added it in just for moah.
> 
> Red Septor with maple board, here I come
> ...



If you get a 27" you can have it by next week. if you decide 25, you will have to wait with the rest of us.

FIXED


----------



## Valserp (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, I know, and I am tempted.
I currently have a used 27" on the way. I'll be making up my mind when she arrives.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

If you don't want it, I'll PM you my address and you can just send it to me.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> If you get a 27" you can have it by next week. if you decide 25, you will have to wait with the rest of us.



WHAAAAAAAAAT? Please explain. I have ordered a 27".


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 23, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAT? Please explain. I have ordered a 27".



YES!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 23, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAT? Please explain. I have ordered a 27".


 He's saying that the only 7s in stock are 27", and 25"s are'nt at this point.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 23, 2009)

So I cant pay half now and the other half 4 months from now if I select 27" scale?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> He's saying that the only 7s in stock are 27", and 25"s are'nt at this point.



I can see exactly what he's saying, but that goes against literally everything else I've head about this run, information on the rondo home page AND the ordering process itself. I believe a blanket statement suggesting every single combination of finish and fretboard wood is available in the 27" scale and will be shipped right away to be false.


----------



## Isan (Aug 23, 2009)

Lmao he never said that ... he said that for instance all of the 25.5s are out of stock and only ones instock are some of the 27s


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

Isan said:


> Lmao he never said that ... he said that for instance all of the 25.5s are out of stock and only ones instock are some of the 27s



Yeah the difference between his post and yours is that he clearly stated "if you're getting a 27 inch, you can have it next week" which is quite easily to take out of context, start to ponder and indeed question, as I did....so sure, he said exactly what you did, but without stating the important fact that he meant "some" of the particular models as opposed to ALL. Quite a difference, and I'd hate to think you were 'LMAO-ing' as if to suggest the information you divulged upon garnering it from the post in question was obvious. Dammit I wish people would be more damn specific.

Thankyou for clearing that up, though.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to say reading his post never made me think that ordering a 27" would mean getting it next week. If you look at the site there's loads of 27" guitar in stock that don't say due Jan 2010.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

Which is exactly why there was any confusion in the first place.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe now I can finally get that Tribal Red I want.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

Do it. What other Agile's do you have?


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2009)

Just my custom. But believe me, there's so many I want.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

With the recent upping in options, I sense more than one coming my way. Post a pic of your custom, you fiend!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-is-56k-omgwtfbbqrotfllmmfao.html#post1391467


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember that, looks sensational.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Just my custom. But believe me, there's so many I want.



Rick is going crazy.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 23, 2009)

guys i was responding to the guy who wanted Tribal Red which is IN STOCK. Thus, if he got the 27", he could pay in full and have it next week. However, the 25" in NOT in stock, so he would have to wait.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> guys i was responding to the guy who wanted Tribal Red which is IN STOCK. Thus, if he got the 27", he could pay in full and have it next week. However, the 25" in NOT in stock, so he would have to wait.



Appreciated, but that's why the quote button's there. There were a number of posts between the post you were replying to and your post. Combine that with me being dozy and you have a decent misunderstanding


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 23, 2009)

Mah bad. 

and fixed...


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Maybe now I can finally get that Tribal Red I want.



I thought you wanted that camoburst the most.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure whether to get an 8 or a 7 string after the weekends band practice 

Our first 8 string song is coming thick and fast which makes me think maybe I should get another 8 string as I already have two 7 strings (RG1527 and RG7321). 
I really want both but not sure I can really justify getting an 8 and a 7, it would take a severe chunk out of my bank account

I guess I have a few more days to think about it


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 23, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I'm not sure whether to get an 8 or a 7 string after the weekends band practice
> 
> Our first 8 string song is coming thick and fast which makes me think maybe I should get another 8 string as I already have two 7 strings (RG1527 and RG7321).
> I really want both but not sure I can really justify getting an 8 and a 7, it would take a severe chunk out of my bank account
> ...



If you're not sure if you want a 7 or an 8, get the 8. It's a 7-string that has an extra string for you to use or not use as you please.


----------



## TomasO (Aug 23, 2009)

Snail mail is fail
Im still waiting for my 27" Tribal red


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 23, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> If you're not sure if you want a 7 or an 8, get the 8. It's a 7-string that has an extra string for you to use or not use as you please.



Good point 

Plus I think it would be cheaper to whack a good pick up in my RG 7321 than buy an Agile and put new pups in it 

Now i just gotta decide on a 8 Septor or an Intrepid


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 23, 2009)

TomasO said:


> Snail mail is fail
> Im still waiting for my 27" Tribal red



Well what were you expecting? A fucking email with it attached??


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 23, 2009)

If you order say a septor in pure white finish (or any finish for that matter) does the headstock match the body color?? Thanks


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe so...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 23, 2009)

The guitar I want to order is on the site right now but with a 25.5in scale and a flame instead of quilt (not a big deal). Do I really want to wait 5 months for a longer scale? Fuck


----------



## TomasO (Aug 23, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Well what were you expecting? A fucking email with it attached??




No but i forgot to equate the time it takes for the check to get there so 2-6 days quickly becomes 6-13 

Lesson in all this?: Its 2009 USE A CREDIT CARD when ordering form the net instead of mailing a check

(though emailible guitars would be the shit, some kind of particle transporter or something)


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 23, 2009)

TomasO said:


> (though emailible guitars would be the shit, some kind of particle transporter or something)



Awesome  I'll take 20


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 24, 2009)

Has anyone with a 27in Interceptor found it to be neck heavy?


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Rick is going crazy.



You have no idea.



TomAwesome said:


> I thought you wanted that camoburst the most.



I've wanted the Tribal Red the longest. I really want the camo but my best option right now would be the red.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 24, 2009)

AHHH!!! I want an Interceptor and a 2027x or JP7 (or almost any piezo loaded 7string), FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 25, 2009)

Just placed an order on a natural septor pro 727


----------



## zindrome (Aug 25, 2009)

Rotatous said:


> Just placed an order on a natural septor pro 727




Kool! I'm getting a natural Interceptor. I made a mockup of it just to see what it mite end up looking like.. Check it out 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ckup-and-questions-about-emgs-trems-toms.html


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any live pics/mockups of the pure white septors?


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

Camos are gone.


----------



## Valserp (Aug 27, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Does anyone have any live pics/mockups of the pure white septors?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-custom-mod-please-look-need-sale-now-uk.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...modded-agile-sceptor-and-project-7321-uk.html

GAS!


----------



## drewcbuller (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't even imagine how much better my life will be when i find my new septor 8 string tribal green maple neck w/28.625 scale, on my door step in january. If its anything like my intercptor27 (tribal red ebony fretboard) i will probably die. I cant wait to play f# through my 2x12+2x15 homemade cab. It will be soooo heavvy.


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aaaaah FUCK! I'm trying to order one of these beauties and they don't ship anywhere in Africa...

I'll probably have to ship it to Germany and have one of my suppliers ship it over... and end up paying a hell of a lot more than under $1K.


----------



## COBHC (Aug 29, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Aaaaah FUCK! I'm trying to order one of these beauties and they don't ship anywhere in Africa...
> 
> I'll probably have to ship it to Germany and have one of my suppliers ship it over... and end up paying a hell of a lot more than under $1K.



email kurt and ask to have africa added to the shipping list. Hes done it for other people.


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 30, 2009)

COBHC said:


> email kurt and ask to have africa added to the shipping list. Hes done it for other people.


 
I've done so already. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 30, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> The guitar I want to order is on the site right now but with a 25.5in scale and a flame instead of quilt (not a big deal). Do I really want to wait 5 months for a longer scale? Fuck



i want a 25.5" scale, but the blue one is blue flame, not quilt. do I wait for 5 months for quilt instead of flame?

well first off i dunno if I can afford any so im waiting. gotta pay off my other two 7s first -_-


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 30, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> i want a 25.5" scale, but the blue one is blue flame, not quilt. do I wait for 5 months for quilt instead of flame?
> 
> well first off i dunno if I can afford any so im waiting. gotta pay off my other two 7s first -_-



That's the guitar I'm talking about


----------



## Makkiss (Aug 30, 2009)

Whoa! Tribal purple 25,5'' Septor whit ebony fingerboard..
Just bought my first seven but i think i have to buy another,and i have b-day in january..


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Aug 31, 2009)

Im putting in a deposit on a 25.5" lizard burst interceptor.i dont know what board yet though...
Does Kurt give out endorsements?


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Isan (Aug 31, 2009)

not yet anyway


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2009)

Until I get one.


----------



## yetti (Aug 31, 2009)

A 25.5" tribal green or lizard burst interceptor pro with a maple fretboard is so tempting. 

It may finally be time for me to join the Agile Gestapo.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 31, 2009)

Better hurry up., almost over i think...


----------



## Isan (Aug 31, 2009)

ends today ORDER NOW !!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 31, 2009)

If he didn't give Keith an endorsement, then i don't think anybody is going to get one.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 31, 2009)

Tribal blue quilt, maple boarded, 27in Interceptor engage


----------



## Isan (Aug 31, 2009)

keith is not in a touring band


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is gonna be the longest wait ever...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 31, 2009)

NickBen said:


> This is gonna be the longest wait ever...



Definitely, I hope I forget about a month from now so it becomes a surprise when I get the email to pay the other half . What did you order?

And I just realized that the guitar will most likely get shipped out after I move to San Diego which means I won't see it for at least a month after it gets to my parents


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 31, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Definitely, I hope I forget about a month from now so it becomes a surprise when I get the email to pay the other half . What did you order?
> 
> And I just realized that the guitar will most likely get shipped out after I move to San Diego which means I won't see it for at least a month after it gets to my parents



Haha o man thats rough...I ordered a pure white septor pro 7 with ebony fretboard, 25.5 scale....I have been waiting forever to get one in white and now I can't wait 

What did you order?


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm outta luck.  I can't afford to put a deposit down on one today (it leaves me with like $10 to my name, until next payday, which is 2 weeks away), so I sent out an e-mail to Kurt, asking if I could put a deposit down in Sept. 15 (when I next get paid). I got home a couple of hours ago (I help out at a no-kill animal shelter after work on Mondays), and Kurt left me a response to my e-mail inquiry, basically saying "no cigar." I guess I'll have to take my chances, and get an INtrepid Standard the hard way, by waiting to see what Rondo gets in, in January, and what comes up on eBay.


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2009)

So he's not taking deposits on any guitars?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 1, 2009)

NickBen said:


> Haha o man thats rough...I ordered a pure white septor pro 7 with ebony fretboard, 25.5 scale....I have been waiting forever to get one in white and now I can't wait



Yea January is going to be one awesome month for me



NickBen said:


> What did you order?





wannabguitarist said:


> Tribal blue quilt, maple boarded, 27in Interceptor engage


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> So he's not taking deposits on any guitars?


 
It depends upon what January 2010 production run guitar you wish to get:

Guitars you're out of luck on:

Septor Pro 7 

all of the 8-string models that deposits were being taken for



Guitars you can still put a deposit on

Interceptor Pro 7



I e-mailed Kurt, to see if there was some wiggle room timewise, and it looks like there isn't.


----------



## Valserp (Sep 1, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Guitars you can still put a deposit on
> 
> Interceptor Pro 7



Sure about that? How much time do we have?


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know. All I can say, is that it does not mention a cutoff date for deposits on the Interceptor Pro 7 webpage: 

Agile Interceptor Pro 7 (Deposit for Jan 2010) at RondoMusic.com

You might want to get in touch with Kurt just to play it safe.


----------



## zindrome (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmmm.. about the cutoff time..
I just ordered one late at night on the 31st here.. pst around 11:30 or so
So i think it was technically still the 31st..
my order went through fine..
No restrictions visible yet as of now.. its 1:40 am Sept 1st right now


----------



## 4jfor (Sep 20, 2009)

Is cut off passed does anyone know?


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 20, 2009)

4jfor said:


> Is cut off passed does anyone know?



Not for the Green Interceptor Pro 727 models:

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Green (Deposit for Jan 2010) at RondoMusic.com


----------

